# New tank?



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

First topic!!!
So i have been looking into getting a larger tank for my RB's because i feel they are too crowded. I have tried to remove some of the plants/rocks in the tank so they have more room but i feel that they are going to get territorial and would like to know of any ideas to clear up the problem. I currently have a 55g rectangle tank with about 3- 6" piranhas.

I want a larger tank but i dont know if thats the only problem at this point!
advice much appreciated!








thanks for reading!

Steve


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site









Yep, rpbs will fill out a 55g tank pretty quick. For 3 p's, at the very minimum, you need to step up to a 75g, but a 90g would be better. That will work for a few years or so. To keep 3 pygos for life, they will eventually need a 125g minimum.

At the moment, I would remove most if not all decor in the 55g to give them maximum swimming space. You should also consider a powerhead if you don't already have one.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

gamgenius said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree that a 55G is to small for 3-6" reds BUT I do not agree that you will need a 125G in the long run. A 90G would be a perfect sized tank for life, just make sure you have plenty of filtration and yes a powerhead would be beneficial









Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you only have 3, i would go 75- 90. There the same footprint, but the 90 is taller. Anything bigger would be bettwer , but not nessisary. If you went bigger, you could possibly ad more if you wanted to


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

thanks, im trying to find a 120 gallon right now because i just want to have my big tank for life and not worry about having to continue to switch tanks. I do have 2 60 gallon filters running on my 55 currently so i have more than double the filtration. I am aware of the waste my babies make and they do need those filters. Im just worried about finding a 120g, because they arent very abundant where i live. Im looking to getting a used one that hasn't been through alot because it cuts the price a ton and i've had good luck with used tanks in the past.

Thanks for posting!








Steve


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome to the Site









everyone has pretty much said everything
bigger is always better. however for your 3 rbp's a 75g or 90g tank will be sufficient.
but if you want a 120g that will be fine. and it will give you more room do have some nice aquascaping with lots of plants and over hangs and such.
just an idea

good luck


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

check out glasscages.com usually you can order a tank and if they come by your area for a show etc. you can just pic it up! i would suggest getting a tank that has less height and more width/length. a 125long would be awesome but a 75G long would be perfectly fine for 3 reds. a 55G rectangle is probably too small for 3 but just barely i know a lot of people that have kept 3 in a 55G for life, i dont recommend it but it's definitely been done with no problems.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I also prefer the longer/wider footprint...I think the 20G per fish rule is kind of a generalization. If they look cramped to you and are showing signs of aggression then they are prolly in need of more space especially when it comes to charting out territories. Bigger the tank the better, plus I think you'd be better off with the 120-125G IMO. 3 grown RBP's would be perfect in a 125G. Yea some may say its unnecessary for 3 RBP's, but it can only better the chances of them living longer and more happily. You could possibly add another Pygo in the future if you really felt like it. By only having 3 RB's in a 125, it wouldn't be the largest bio-load for your filters and they'd work more efficiently.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> Welcome to the Site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking when I suggested the 125 gal for life... I should have been a little more clear in my reasoning. At any rate, you are on the right track with your p's. Good luck in your search for a new tank.


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Ive got three 7.5 - 8 inch Reds in a 75 and it works ive had no problems! the only difference between a 75 and a 90 is that a 90 is taller and u really dont need a taller tank because reds are always at the bottom of the tank, so you only have 2 worry about the floorprint of a tank for red bellies! If I were you Id go with the 75 gallons an get yourself a fluval fx5 and you'll will be set


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a 100 gal would be a bit bigger if you wanted to go that route.

some common tank footprints:
*55 12"x 48"
65, 75,90 18 inches x 48inches
100 18"x 60"
120 24"x 48"
125 18"x72"*
150, 180 24"x72"

So, if you wanted a bit larger then a 75, you could go to a 100, 120 or 125. Even bigger if you have the cash. Personally, i have a 125 and its a nice sized tank, but its pretty much what ever size you want youll later want larger so... Something like a 120 or 125 will be a good tank for stability as well as stocking options, but it will cost more. If you can afford it, i would go with a 120 or 125 (personally, i like the longer 125), but with only three p's a 75 or 90 will be enough, but you wont be able to add any more.


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

hey thanks guys for all your support and reading.

I cant remember who said something about the show... but i've never heard much about it and if its not too much trouble tell me about it. I think it may be a good way to find a bigger tank.
I've been looking at the 75-90 and i feel that the 100-120s are my best bet. *bigger the better*









How often do they travel the states? I live in IA so i dont know who often they visit.

How are the prices on their tanks? I'm a college student and can't be spending all my money on fish but i will be trading my 55 in for some $ to help out.









Thanks again and always,
Steve

-------------------------EDIT----------------------------
I checked out the glass cages website and found a sweet deal on a 100g!

*Under their SPECIALS*
100 wide glass 72 x 24 x 13 tall 3" eurobracing $250

that is perfect price range because i can get rid of my 55 for appx 100$ around town. But i am still confused as to what you mean by "shows"... If i could arrange a pickup somehow that would save a lot of money and stress of mailing.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

go on the website and look at their delivery schedules as they deliver the tanks to you when you arrive at the trade shows. they go all over i'm sure they go close to where your at too. here's a link to the dates etc. http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=Deliv

sorry that sounded a little confusing, basically they arrive at a trade show that is near where you live etc. when you place an order with them they bring it with them to that trade show and you go there to pick it up!

looks like their gonna be in Des Moines IA (Delivery Only) June 21, 2009


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

i emailed them to get more information but thanks!
Im excited about the size but would it be a good idea if i got the 13" tall aquarium? I dontknow how the piranhas swim but that doesnt seem very tall. Would this be a good tank for piranhas in your opinion?

72" x 24" x 13" 
Long for wide territory space and width is great for roaming but i dont know about the height yet. Do piranhas need to swim up much?









Thanks!
Steve


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes that size would be perfect! it's like a 75L exccept a extra 6" in width


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

sweet! thank you so much! i was playing around with the 6'x2' base last night to see how big its going to be... wow! big change! i'll be making a custom stand some time this summer as well! i'll post pictures when i can get the time!









thanks to all who helped out!
Steve


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Noodles, im not sure if you have orderd from glass cages, but from every post ive heard about them their work is more or less a hit or miss. Also there is a decent shipping cost on top of that. An AGA or miracle tank would probably be your best bet. You can get a nice setup from bigals, petsmart...

All you need for budget setup is:

tank 250-300
metal stand (unless you diy) 100
filters 200
heaters (go stealth)  60
gravel( home depot or something) 15 
glass covers 50
lighting (some people just use shop lights if they dont want plants) 100

Total is $825 from my estimates. Im going by approx what i paid for my 125 setup. I am in Canada, so it may be cheaper for you if your an American.
You could also check for adds on craigslist or kijiji or somethign like that for a cheap used setup If you do that though watch beacues some people sell their stuf pretty much at what they bought if for so you may as well buy it new in that situation.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i've ordered from GC before my 75G Long and a 125 LONG thats at my parents now. i never had a problem with the seams etc. i have heard some bad reviews though but me personally never had any bad experience with them.


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Noodles, im not sure if you have orderd from glass cages, but from every post ive heard about them their work is more or less a hit or miss. Also there is a decent shipping cost on top of that. An AGA or miracle tank would probably be your best bet. You can get a nice setup from bigals, petsmart...
> 
> Total is $825 from my estimates. Im going by approx what i paid for my 125 setup. I am in Canada, so it may be cheaper for you if your an American.
> You could also check for adds on craigslist or kijiji or somethign like that for a cheap used setup If you do that though watch beacues some people sell their stuf pretty much at what they bought if for so you may as well buy it new in that situation.


What bad things have you heard? I did now just read their warrenty policy and it seems shaky with the whole setup of the tank. But at 250$ for a 100 gallon is a *really good deal* brand new. So any different methods to getting a 100 gallon would be very helpful! If anyone is trying to get rid of their 100-120gallon or knows of someone that wants to get rid of it i would be happy to look into it! 








Thank you guys for how much you are helping with this simple issue. Im not an expert yet with fish tanks and really need it and appreciate the help!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

try craigslist then


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone has went to town on the issue so I'm posting just to say Welcome to P-Fury and this is pretty much how it is on this site. With having a more than helpful community at your disposal it truly makes owning P's a wonderful experience and would'nt trade it for the world. See you around!!
RnR


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

did i say you can talk? where's my sandwich!? no mustard!







okay that's the last time im gonna post anything like this! i wouldn't want it to get too old in the future haha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Will a mod please honor my request of the 5 post minnimum seperation of noodles from me. I told him it's over but refuses to listen and is starting to get violent


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

...


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

thanks guys for helping even more and not getting sick of seeing this topic pop up continueously.







I've sent out emails to about 4 tank sellers on craigslist and hopefully that will get me somewhere. Found a couple of 90gals on there for about 250 with stand... which would be great if i could just get the tank because i ahve the material for a stand and want to make a custom stand myself!
















Keep posting your ideas and thoughts because i love it!









Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

when you build your stand please dont build it crooked







trust me my buddy built his own for a custom 180G and a year and a half later it cracked and busted wide open. please use a LEVEL!


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

lol thanks for the advice.








I have my 55g currently on a really bad stand... i got it from a dentist... which wasn't a fish expert







.

Steve


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Checking craigs is a good plan. Keep an eye on the classifieds here. If you'r'e willing to drive a little, you're bound to run into something sooner or later.

I'm glad your not looking at that tank on glasscages. Alot of people here will tell you that the length and width are the most important things when looking for a tank for piranhas. The height of a tank is overlooked alot of times and not taken seriously into concideration. 
There are some people on here that keep a group of pygo's in tanks that are 18" tall. Thats about as short as I would reccomend going with. I myself would go with 20" minimum and no smaller for any piranha that reaches lengths 8" or 9" +.

13" tall tank is, in my opinion, setting you up for total failure if you were planning on keeping pygo's in there for a long period of time.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

my sister has 4RBS in a 100GWide 13"Tall for abour 4 years now never had a problem that's only why i said this!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

13" Does seem a bit low especially if you get a larger group of adult sub-adult pygos. I also would want to go with nothing shorter then 20" cause when pygos hit 8-9", the depth, width, and length are all utilized because they usually do alot more cruising. But like noodles says his sis hasn't had any problems with her 100 W and theres nothing in writting that states it's in the wrong. I myself prefer a 6 foot footprint along with the 20"+ depth when it comes to medium to larger groups of pygos.


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

yeah i dont know if i want the 13"... very small for my RBs...
but i'm still lookin for a 90-120gallon! have a couple in mind if the owners would ever get back to me...









Steve


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

me personally i might go for bigger also as that 13"T she was given to her by my fathers friend with the RBS in there already and if i can remember correctly they were about 3" when she first got it so never upgraded etc. but it works.


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

yeah i can see for sure if they were smaller P's but they would eventually get bigger









I would feel bad everytime they went for a swim they would jump out of the water on accident









Steve


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

alright guys... i found a tank and really think this may work! It was a marine salt aquarium at one time with a sump hole. The guy selling the tank has a really nice stand & hood with it and there is a homemade sump included with the aquarium. Hes selling all this beautiful work for 200$... STEAL of a deal! But the only problems i have are

1) never used a sump system so i'm very confused...
2) would it be a bad thing to have a sump system to a FW aquarium? or would it not make a difference.

I mainly need this tank because it is a 125 gallon aquarium and if i can work out the minor flaws i will have a radical tank and possibly never need a bigger one!

Heres the link so you can see the pics and info!
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/for/1176732375.html

So please tell me what you think as piranha experts on my issues!

Thanks so much for stickin with guys! you are awesome!!!
















Steve


----------

